# Is this algae? Pics enclosed.



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

What is this plant like thing in front of/ next to the cherry?

It only grows on the driftwood and does not appear unsightly.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not sure but looks like a moss, maybe? Pretty sure it is not an algae though, none I've seen anyways.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

It dosn't look like an algae to me either. I'd swear it is a lichen. But I've never seen or herd of an aquatic lichen. I'll have to do some searching.
What does it feel like? Is it tough and leathery or soft and fragile?
It's cool what ever it is.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

It feels soft and fragile.


----------

